# I Saw Him...



## Gabriel527 (Jun 9, 2011)

My husband left me with no warning on May 21st. He gave no reason, we hadn't been fighting, he simply left. We had been married two years.He sent me an email three weeks later saying he wanted a divorce and he would take care of it. Since then we have had no contact at all. We both go to the same college and today I saw him, for the first time since the day he left... I was lucky to have a friend with me because I went into complete panic mode. I actually have a panic disorder so this was bad. I couldn't breathe, couldn't speak, move, I was crying without any expression on my face. All of the sudden I felt as though I were looking through a veil at my own life, the way I felt for the weeks after he left. Like I wasn't really there and nothing actually mattered. I thought I was healing, doing better, making friends. However, my reaction today has shown me that I am not in that place yet. I guess I don't really have a question I just need a place to talk where people understand and are looking through the same veil I am.


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

I understand. I saw my H for the first time in 4 months a week or so ago and almost threw up. 

Your H just up and left? Did he give you any indication that he was unhappy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gabriel527 (Jun 9, 2011)

Not one indication. I was out of town at a funeral for a few days, one the day I came home he was all "I love you babe" and when I got there he was packed.


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow...no offense but what a coward.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gabriel527 (Jun 9, 2011)

None taken, I completely agree.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh Sister, sister....how do I know of where you have been and where you are coming from. We have walked in the same shoes only miles apart. Same reactions, same relationship traits (married two years) actually married and living together 19 months. Divorce still not granted. But my prince charming didn't tell me nuthin;o( got home from work and he was gone. Wow, I didn't know this was so common. Everyone I knew what agashted by his cowardly (bytch) move. No one had any idea this could have happened like it did. I have not seen him since easter weekend in April. I don't want to see his big headed azz either ;o) I don't know my reaction but seated where I am now...I could care less and if I don't throw something at him, I doubt I would acknowledge his presence. I pray that you are healing and moving forward. Both of us really ;o) Just know that you are not alone.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

It's completely understandable...look how you felt about him and then look what he did to you..he turned your world upside down. When my H and I were separated I wondered how I would feel if I saw him in public, especially if I saw him with someone else, I would have done the same thing you did. 
I guess when you're in shock, everything seems surreal..like you're watching yourself on t.v. or something...maybe it's your brain's way of dealing with traumatic situations.


----------

